# Beginnning EMT Question



## Ghost (Jan 28, 2011)

OK! I'm heading into my EMT-B course soon and wanted to know a few things.

I have hair down to my back and was wondering if the FDNY (In NYC) would allow that. I also have tattoos, a long beard, and a 0 gauge piercing. 

So my overall question is, What would I have to get rid of?
and...

I saw a Jamaican EMS worker with his dreads wrapped up, how come that is allowed and (usually) Long hair isn't?

I need comments from NYC workers only, if possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## hurt88 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a NYC worker but I'd say your best bet would be to call and talk with someone there.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 29, 2011)

> So my overall question is, What would I have to get rid of?



Depending upon where the piercing is located, it would probably have to go.  If it's a Prince Albert or something, that's totally your business but if it's in your ear or lip, most people are going to frown on that.  

Your hair would probably need to be cut too.  I mean, you're wanting to join a profession other than being in a thrash metal band (nothing against it....if I looked better with long hair, I'd totally go for it) so you should try to look the part.  

As for the tattoos, as long as you don't have "**** YOU!" tattooed across your knuckles or something similarly offensive, pornographic, violent, racist, etc then you should be fine.  Hell, I'm getting the military EFMB tattooed on my forearm with "Born to Kill, Trained to Heal".  So long as you can cover it up, it's not a problem.  



> I saw a Jamaican EMS worker with his dreads wrapped up, how come that is allowed and (usually) Long hair isn't?



Politically correct answer:  Cultural sensitivity and potentially respect for the guy's religion (if he's one of the Caribbean religions where dreds are part of the religious 'garb').
Politically incorrect answer:  To avoid a time-consuming and expensive lawsuit when someone gets a hair up their butt and claims discrimination based upon race.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2011)

hurt88 said:


> I'm not a NYC worker but I'd say your best bet would be to call and talk with someone there.



Sounds like a plan! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Depending upon where the piercing is located, it would probably have to go.  If it's a Prince Albert or something, that's totally your business but if it's in your ear or lip, most people are going to frown on that.
> 
> Your hair would probably need to be cut too.  I mean, you're wanting to join a profession other than being in a thrash metal band (nothing against it....if I looked better with long hair, I'd totally go for it) so you should try to look the part.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%, just had it for so long that I'd hate to see it go. My tattoos are all religious and even have a Maltese cross (what the EMS symbol was back in the Templar knights days) and I'm even thinking on getting the EMS symbol tattoo as well. Nice choice in tatts by the way.

I'm fine with losing everything, just would like to try everything possible to keep it before I have to get rid of it. Thanks A lot! Very informative. 

If you find out anymore info please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## firetender (Jan 29, 2011)

Pick the agencies you want to work for, send them a resume and a picture, and ask "What would I have to lose to get on with you?"

...but that's ridiculous. You can always ask them to e-mail you their dress/grooming code.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 29, 2011)

firetender said:


> Pick the agencies you want to work for, send them a resume and a picture, and ask "What would I have to lose to get on with you?"
> 
> ...but that's ridiculous. You can always ask them to e-mail you their dress/grooming code.



LOL! Yeah, it kind of seems that way right? I'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## slb862 (Jan 29, 2011)

I m not from NYC either, yet I worked for one for the largest Medical facilities in the world.  
I worked with a guy that had hair down to his waist, he kept it clean, and pulled back in a pony tail while working.  I thought it looked good.  No problems from the company.  

My tattoos are in places that can be covered by a shortsleeve shirt.  Just my preference.  Just note that *most* the elderly patient you transport, are from a different era, and tattoos were frowned upon when they were younger. Just saying.  Now your younger patient might think they are cool.

Also for the Lip rings, earrings etc..., which ever, think about safety, I have seen earrings (posts) pulled out of ears of staff, when transporting a combative patient.

My advice would be:  What would you think looks professional and what would be safe, around the customers you serve?  I have long hair and keep mine pulled back or up, when I am working.  I don't wear much jewelry except a necklace and my medical ID bracelet.  Again, my preference.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Minerva (Jan 29, 2011)

During your course, you will most likely be made to abide by dress code guidelines identicle to most rules set forth by local EMS providers. 

The rules for mine were: If hair is longer than collar length, it must be pulled back. One stud earring per ear (females only), clean shaven, no visibile piercings, and all tattooes must be covered with a long sleeve shirt, bandages, etc.

I had to lose my nostril ring and set of 2g and set of 4g ear piercings and of course keep my hair put up.
These are also the guidelines I have to follow for work (AMR.) I can almost guarantee you'll have to follow these same rules for your class as well as on the job. Some places may even prefer that you cut your hair.

So just be prepared to change your appearance and don't be offended/bothered by it


----------



## Madmax (Jan 31, 2011)

*FDNY EMS Grooming Standards*

This is directly from the FDNY EMS Grooming Standards.

Keep hair tapered to the general shape of the head, not reaching below the colar.

Hair that normaly extends below the collar, shal be tied up or arranged in a manner which will conform to the general shape of the head and keep hair above collar. THe length of the hair must not hinder the proper fit of Fire Dept. headgear.

Hairstyles that preclude the wearing of the safety helmet in the accepted manner are not permitted.

Moustaches are permitted, however the following guidelines must be adhered to:

A.  They must be closely trimmed
B.  THey must not extent beyond the corners of the mouth.
C.  THey must not extend below any portion of the upper lip.

Beards or goatees not permitted.
Members must be otherwise cleanshaven when reporting to duty.

Sideburns must be trimmed close to the face to avoid an improper seal with a repirator, and can't extend below the lower extremity of the ears. (not an exact quote)

Just happened to have the paperwork they sent me in a convienient spot.
You will get all of this before they hire you.

You'd get the same treatment if you worked for George Steinbrenner!

h34r:


----------



## medicrose (Feb 1, 2011)

I am not from NYC either, but I also have many tattoos, and most of mine are visible with a short sleeved shirt on.  None of my employers care or make me cover them.  It all depends on where you work.  From a safety standpoint, I would say remove the gague (you don't want a combative patient ripping it out), and the hair would be up to your employer.  I always wear mine up in a ponytail when I'm on duty...I've had my hair pulled by patients, and it's not fun.  Good luck!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

Madmax said:


> This is directly from the FDNY EMS Grooming Standards.
> 
> Keep hair tapered to the general shape of the head, not reaching below the colar.
> 
> ...



Wow! All this information is great! And it has put a bit of hope into getting into the FDNY now, Thanks A lot! 

I have some ideas on maybe keeping my hair in a bun which will completely keep it out of the way. Also, would I be able to wear a bandanna (solid color of course) or some sort of head wrap on the job?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

medicrose said:


> I am not from NYC either, but I also have many tattoos, and most of mine are visible with a short sleeved shirt on.  None of my employers care or make me cover them.  It all depends on where you work.  From a safety standpoint, I would say remove the gague (you don't want a combative patient ripping it out), and the hair would be up to your employer.  I always wear mine up in a ponytail when I'm on duty...I've had my hair pulled by patients, and it's not fun.  Good luck!



Thanks Alot! This information really helps. Are you allowed to wear any head pieces? Say a bandanna (solid colors of course, or even uniform matching colors)? Once I put my hair in a bun I'm sure it'll be pretty hard for a patient to grab, let alone pull it.


----------

